Ask HN: Is Amazon (US) taking online market share from other online retailers? - scottmcdot
======
aurizon
Yes, Amazon is taking share from online retailers AS WELL AS brick and mortar
stores and malls. Hundreds of malls have closed, many others have lost major
retail anchors and main street is getting hollowed out as stores here and
there are picked off.

~~~
scottmcdot
Thanks. Do you know of any examples/articles of this, specifically taking from
online? I'm in Australia and Amazon is launching this week. I'm interested in
how it will affect other online retailers.

